

Facebook Saves All the Stuff You Type, Even If You Never Post It - sgy
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-saves-everything-2013-12

======
Qualman
This article and title are super misleading—the title appears to be a flat-out
lie, in fact. It spends five paragraphs ranting about the issue until it
finally concedes:

> "...Das and Kramer claim to only send back information to Facebook that
> indicates whether you self-censored, not what you typed. The Facebook rep I
> spoke with agreed that the company isn’t collecting the text of self-
> censored posts."

In any case, the fact that Facebook is, or wants to be, slopping up every
ounce of data about its users is no surprise.

EDIT: Viewing the actual study[1], it appears this article is _even more_
fluffy. This "self-censorship" feature appears to only have been in place for
a small segment of users for 17 days:

> "We collected data from 3.9 million users over 17 days and associate self-
> censorship behavior with features describing users, their social graph, and
> the interactions between them." [1]

Yikes, Business Insider. Come on.

[1]:
[http://sauvik.me/system/papers/pdfs/000/000/004/original/sel...](http://sauvik.me/system/papers/pdfs/000/000/004/original/self-
censorship_on_facebook_cameraready.pdf?1369713003)

